# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  امي الحنونه....رحلت بلا عودة..

## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الأم...
كلمه لايستطيع أحد ان يعبر عن معناها اللذي ليس له نهايه..
فعندما يقول اللسان ::أمي::
يتبادر الى الاذهان فورا القلب الحنون والعطوف ..
حنان الام ......اذ افقد فقدت الشجرة اللتي كانت تظلل على من كان يرتاح تحت اوراقها واغصانها
اذا فقد حنان الام من المنزل يؤول الى الشتات ولا يستطيع احد مهما كان ان يعوض مكان الام
لأن بوجودها نرى المنزل مضيء حتى ولو لم تكن به انارة ونحس بالامان ..
آآآآآآآآه يا امي ليتكِ تعودي
تعبتي من اجلي كثيرا ولم تطالبيني بجزاء ولم يعرف جسدك معنى الراحة
وانتي تقومين بخدمتي منذ خروجي من بطنك الى يوم خروجك من الدنيا
 لم تتعبي ولم يتعب قلبك من التفكير فينا والسهر على راحتنا رغم آلامك 
نراك تتعذبين أمامنا صار المرض يأكل فيك شيئاً فشيئاً ونحن نرى ذلك 
ولا نستطيع الا ان نبكي على حالك يا امي..
من اللذي سيرعانا الان
ومن اللذي سيسأل عنا ومن يهتم لأمورنا 
ومن اللذي يحن علينا بعد قلبك الحنون
فليس في ايدينا الا ان نضعها على تراب قبرك ..
ونقرأ الفاتحة بدموع تبل تربك الطاهرونسأل الله ان يرسل لك ثوابها سريعا....



فلا تحزني على فراقنا يا امي واتركي الحزن لنا 
فإن نسيمك يمر بنا وروحك ترفرف علينا وصوتك ينادينا 
ونشعر بأنك موجودة بيننا ولكن يصعب علينا ان لا نراك 
فطاب مثواك يا امي واسكنك الله فسيح جناته وأوصل لك ثواب مايقرأ على روحك الطاهرة
ابنتك/مكسورة خاطر
×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××



عن لسان حال ابنتها خادمة البتول

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*قلوبنا معكم ابنتي* 

*نسئل الله لها الرحمة والمغفرة* 

*الفاتحة* 


*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
واثابك على عملك

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

ومن السطور ...لها وعليها طوفان نحيب....

تبددت أحرفي ...، وتلاشت في غياهب ليل الفقد...

..تغيب منا الحروف......ويبقى في القلب ألم عُضال...نُشاطركم وإياه....

وننعى البتول الطاهرة معاً..وزينب..
رجواي أن تسقط عليكم الطُهر زينب ..قطراً من صبرها ..فتبرأ بذاك قلوبكم ..

عظيم الأجر لعقيلة الطالبيين ...ولكم كذاك..

سلمت مُهجتكم ياأخية ...
هي معكم وفي قلوبكم لن يضمحلّ حنانها ....مدى الدهور...

لشرف النبي وآله ولها منا الفاتحة تسبقها تُحفة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## نور الهدى

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*



الله يرحمها ويغفر لها ذنوبها ما تقدم منها وما تأخر

الام هي قلب العائلة , والانسان يموت بموت قلبه 

ولكن قلب العائلة يبقى وان مات 

يبقى بقلوب احبتها حيا يرزق 

يحيا بذكر الرحمن والعمل الصالح المهداه له 

 تمسح الزهراء عليها السلام على قلوبكم الطاهرة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> ومن السطور ...لها وعليها طوفان نحيب....
> 
> تبددت أحرفي ...، وتلاشت في غياهب ليل الفقد...
> 
> ..تغيب منا الحروف......ويبقى في القلب ألم عُضال...نُشاطركم وإياه....
> 
> وننعى البتول الطاهرة معاً..وزينب..
> ...



 خط قلمك في نفسي وذكرني بمصاب الزهراء ع
سلمت اناملك اختي على المشاعر المؤلمة اللتي عشتيها لحظات معنا
شكرا على مشاركتك وجزاك الله خير

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> *بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
> الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
> *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
> *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
> 
> 
> 
> الله يرحمها ويغفر لها ذنوبها ما تقدم منها وما تأخر
> 
> ...



 تسلمي اختي نور الهدى
على المشاركة الطيبه
الحمد لله على كل حال 
والحمد لله الذي رزقها الولد الصالح
ان شاء الله تبقى ابناءها بهذه الروح في عمل الخير لها مدى حياتهم
والله يصبر قلوبهم

----------


## رنيم الحب

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*فقد الأم ....غربة وألم وضيــــآآع* 
*فحنآن الأم وقلبهـآ العطوف لايقدر أحد على تعويضه*
*لكن ..!!* 
*إرآدة الله فوق كل شيء .. فقد أخذ أمانته في يومها المقدر لها* 
*ولا أحد يستطيع الأعترآض على ذلك* 
*فلربمـا تلقى الرآحة والسعـآدة هنـآآك بجوآر أهل البيت عليهم السـلآم* 

*غـآاليتي ..* 
***مكسورة خـآطر*** 
*آلمتني كلماتك المعبرة عن الحزن لفقد أمك* 
*فصبرآآ لقلبك* 
*فأمك موجودة بينكم برووحهـآآ وقلبها الكبير* 
*وكلنا ستمضي في نفس الطريق* 
*لذآ لاتتألمي .. وكوووني بخير ..*
*ولتكن زينب الطهر لك القدوة في صبرهـآ وتحملها المصـآآئب* 
*ودعـوآآتي بأن يمسح الله على قلبك بالصبر والسلوآآن* 
*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيـآآتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
إلى روحها وإلى أرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات أهدي ثواب الفاتحة
تغمدها الله بواسع رحمته وأسكنها فسيح جنته
الأم مهما نطق لساننا لعيبر بشيء بسيط في فضلها لم نوفي القليل من حقها
فما علينا إلا الترحم لها وإهدائها شيء يُبرد طينتها
مسح الله على قبكِ أختي وأثابكِ الله جزاء صبركِ
وجعل جليستك الزهراء في مصيبتكِ


*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

رنيم الحب 
حبي عترة محمد
اشكركم على مواساتكم
وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال
وجزاكم الله خيرا
على المشاركة الطيبة

----------


## قطرة عطاء

تقف كلماتي عاجزة عن التعبير فقد آلمني ألمكم فانخرس لساني إلا عن قول (  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) 
وكما بشر الله الصابرين في كتابه المجيد ووعد عباده الصالحين بأن لهم أجرا حسنا أبشركم بأن امكم ما غاب عملها يوم انجبتكم وأنتم ربيبت المأتم تغذيتم بحب قسيم الجنة والنار فطوبى لها لقاء ربها على خط الولاية ونسأل الله الثبات لن على هذا الخط 
صلوا عنا وتصدقوا واعتمروا و.... فبر الوالدين واجب سواء كانوا حييين أو ميتين 
الفاتحة

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

> تقف كلماتي عاجزة عن التعبير فقد آلمني ألمكم فانخرس لساني إلا عن قول (  إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ) 
> وكما بشر الله الصابرين في كتابه المجيد ووعد عباده الصالحين بأن لهم أجرا حسنا أبشركم بأن امكم ما غاب عملها يوم انجبتكم وأنتم ربيبت المأتم تغذيتم بحب قسيم الجنة والنار فطوبى لها لقاء ربها على خط الولاية ونسأل الله الثبات لن على هذا الخط 
> صلوا عنا وتصدقوا واعتمروا و.... فبر الوالدين واجب سواء كانوا حييين أو ميتين 
> الفاتحة



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كلماتتك القليلة جائت في الصميم
الحمد لله الذي جعلها من خدمة اهل البيت 
ولازال بيتها مفتوح الى بعد وفاتها فقد اوصت قبل وفاتها أن يبقى بيتها مفتوح للحسين 
ويرحب بخدمة الحسين
الحمد لله على كل حال
اشكرك اخي على المواساه الطيبه
فكلماتك اثلجت قلوبنا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*كلماتك آلمتني كثيرا عزيزتي*
*رحم الله أمك وحشرها الله مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام*
*لتكن السيدة زينب سلوة لك بهذا المصاب المؤلم* 
*كلما تذكرتيها تذكري مصاب الزهراء عليها السلام وتذكري صبر السيدة زينب عليها السلام*
*لروحها ثواب الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد وسورة الفاتحة*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

**

----------


## نبراس،،،

لفقد الام تتعثر الاحرف عن تكوين الكلمات التي 
تعبر عن شأنهاا كم هي غاليه وكم هي حنوونه

امي الحنون كم في حملها تعبت *** و كم ليالٍ لها ما عينها هجعت 
فصرت ادعو لها ما شمسنا طلعت *** لا عذب الله امي إنها شربت
حب الوصي وغذتنيه في اللبنِ
***
كانت لحب بني ياسين ترشدني *** و عن محبة غير الآل تبعدني
و كان كأس الولاء من صدرها لبني *** و كان لي والدٌ يهوى ابا حسن
فصرت من ذي وذا أهوى ابا حسن



رحمة الله عليهاا واسكنها فسيح جنته
مع ائمتهاا الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يرحمها 
ويرحم امواتنا واموات المؤمنين

----------


## ام ازهراء1000

اختي الغالية رحم الله والدتك 
كلماتك االمت قلبي الموجوع بفقد امي الحنونة
عزيزتي انسي وحشتها بالقران الكريم واهداء الاعمال والصلاة على محمد وال محمد الى روحها الطاهرة
فانها بحاجة الى ذلك 
اللهم انزل على قبرها الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور واحشرها مع محمد وال محمد عليهم السلام
والهم في قلوبكم الصبر والسلوان.
تجلدي بالصبر فننا على هذا الدرب سائرون
الفراق مر ولا يحس بمرارته الا من تجرعه لا اذاق الله احدا طعم الفراق
رحم الله امي الحنونة سنكمل العامين على رحيلها اشتاق الى مناداتها امي
بالرغم من ذلك اناديها امي اماااه وانا اقف على قبرها ولكن ما من مجيب

----------

